# Cat's Whisker



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw this pattern on TKF and another site and tied a bunch in various colors and sizes. I haven't gotten a chance to test them yet, but was curious if anyone was using these


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Some more I tied. I like tying them and have read a great report about their versatility. I love tying with Bead Chain and found some at Hobby Lobby. Recipe calls for Arctic fox, but mentions Marabou as a substitute and that what I used. I tied some with woolly bugger chenille and some with some other type I had.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a pretty simple pattern and I'm sure they'll work. They almost look like crappie jigs I used to use. I tie a fly kind of like that sometimes that's really effective on sheepies and reds. I use medium ice chenille, hackle and a little bit of craft fur and flash. It's a copy of a member of this board. Looks like this


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Looks like a pretty simple pattern and I'm sure they'll work. They almost look like crappie jigs I used to use. I tie a fly kind of like that sometimes that's really effective on sheepies and reds. I use medium ice chenille, hackle and a little bit of craft fur and flash. It's a copy of a member of this board. Looks like this


That looks good. I'm ready to get out and use these flies


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I hear you man, I haven't been able to get much saltwater fishing in. Between the wind and work, I haven't made it out except for some short carp trips here and there. Let us know how those work once you get to test them out


----------

